# great deal on ebay!



## 37fleetwood (Nov 21, 2014)

just thought I'd pass this along as I think I'm going to have to pass...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Wis...W-/161491991043?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2014)

Got it! Thanks Scott!


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 21, 2014)

*this is too much*

Scott, that is way too much! I've seen them go for under 2,000 in the past.
-Ugly


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2014)

1uglynegro said:


> Scott, that is way too much! I've seen them go for under 2,000 in the past.
> -Ugly




Damn it! Was hoping to make some quick $$$ by flipping it here


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow! These must be worth a lot!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 21, 2014)

Catfish!Thank you for reminding me!!I plan on being at Dudley late morning to deliver some bikes..will you have that pile with you? Id l;ove to find one for my Hawthorne!!Thanks!Jeff


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know I'll have to empty my bank account on this one. WOW, I like!


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2014)

bikesnbuses said:


> Catfish!Thank you for reminding me!!I plan on being at Dudley late morning to deliver some bikes..will you have that pile with you? Id l;ove to find one for my Hawthorne!!Thanks!Jeff




Jeff,    I'll bring them with me. I will be there early and plan on setting up. But don't know how late I'll be there.


----------



## neighbor (Nov 21, 2014)

I have one that looks like this that i'd gladly sell for half that.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 21, 2014)

excuse my ignorance, are these locks a big thing?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2014)

neighbor said:


> I have one that looks like this that i'd gladly sell for half that.




Does anyone have a good pic of the instruction sheet that comes with the lock? I have an in box NOS lock, but the sheet is like tissue, just about to disintegrate.


----------



## jlr551cfd (Nov 21, 2014)

Seriously? Over two grand for a lock?!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 21, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Does anyone have a good pic of the instruction sheet that comes with the lock? I have an in box NOS lock, but the sheet is like tissue, just about to disintegrate.




I do


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2014)

bikesnbuses said:


> I do




Kick down Jeff! Would be greatly appreciated:o


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2014)

bikesnbuses said:


> I do




My sheet is toast as well......... can you send me one?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 21, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Does anyone have a good pic of the instruction sheet that comes with the lock? I have an in box NOS lock, but the sheet is like tissue, just about to disintegrate.




Got one here, it's yours


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 21, 2014)

I'll scan it and post in a few


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Scott!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Does anyone have a good pic of the instruction sheet that comes with the lock? I have an in box NOS lock, but the sheet is like tissue, just about to disintegrate.




me too, we must have got them from the same guy. My lock was wrapped in it!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 21, 2014)

bricycle said:


> me too, we must have got them from the same guy. My lock was wrapped in it!




Yeah, they were used to package the locks in the box. Ephemera!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 21, 2014)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ruction-Sheet-JPG-and-PDF&p=399157#post399157


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ruction-Sheet-JPG-and-PDF&p=399157#post399157




U R awesome Scott!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 21, 2014)

Next time I offer to help..Ill actually make sure I can!! I THOUGHT mine was good...I went to pull it out of the box and I thought mice had moved in!!  Mines dead..I can read some of it.I SWORE it was nice when I got it!! Sorry Mike...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ruction-Sheet-JPG-and-PDF&p=399157#post399157




How bout one that isn't so wrinkled? Jk Scott. Pic saved. Thanks!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 21, 2014)

AAAWWWWEEESSSOOMMMMMMME!!!!!!!! Thank you Scott!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 21, 2014)

You're welcome guys, happy to help.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 21, 2014)

bricycle said:


> me too, we must have got them from the same guy. My lock was wrapped in it!




um was that me? I bought 7 NOS locks several years ago for $65ea. and had trouble selling them for $70. I kinda only wanted the one I kept for myself.


----------

